# Sure does look differant now..



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Loggers got done 2 weeks ago now, I've been working on cleaning the terraces in my field nearly every afternoon.. I been using a 6' rock rake raking the foot of leaves & junk from around the stumps and out of the grass. My neck sure does hurt from looking back constantly, some think I'm being a little anal about it, but it's what I want to do, I hate raking up sticks & junk into my rolls. Yep, it's a lot of work but it sure is starting to look better, I should be done cleaning the field parts this week then I can use my new to me blower and blow the leaves out of the grass and be ready for fertilizer.. Fields should do a lot better with all the trees & leaves gone.. should just get better from here... I gained a lot of area just from the shade under the trees, hopefully we will have enough moisture this fall so I can reseed everything...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

It does look different. It should dry hay noticeably better. If I had to guess location it wouldn't be SC, but haven't seen much of the state off of 95.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

SVFHAY said:


> It does look different. It should dry hay noticeably better. If I had to guess location it wouldn't be SC, but haven't seen much of the state off of 95.


 I'm in the upstate SC area.. some rolling hills in these parts..


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I cleared hedgerows from my field before I sprigged I gained about 4 acres of field and a lot of area getting rid of the shade. You sure will not regret the work. I burned trash for weeks.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

It's been a long time coming, I gained about 75' per terrace.. I still need to cut stumps to the ground and spray them, going to leave them for a few years then have a forestry mulcher come and grind them..


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I was lucky , the neighbor let me use a Komatsu 220 track hoe to clear with. I just pushed over the trees and gave away lot of wood. Then I burned everything else. I have a D31P dozer with root rake , I used it to get the small roots and then started plowing with an offset. I hand picked roots and sticks for a long while all alone. In 6 months it was sprigged and got one cutting the first year. It was all worth it . You will be very pleased getting the trees gone . Just a lot of work to get it ready to harvest quality hay.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Amazing how much you gain from just trimming trees on the field edges.... or cleaning up a fenceline. Doesnt take long here for thorn trees weeds and multiflora rose to take over where you don't mow at least once a year.

Looks like you have a long work in progress but very satisfying while working it and when done. Looks good so far


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks nice. Some of the same work here, cutting the brush back, there is places I will gain a 9ft mower width around the perimeter or more. Like bgriffin said does not take long for the crap to move in.


----------

